# Tables, Results, Fixtures for the major leagues



## A_Skywalker (Apr 3, 2009)

[parsehtml]<script language="javascript">
<!--
var wb_userid=176;
var wb_def=8;
var wb_darkcolor="010d90";
var wb_lightcolor="005edc";
//-->
</script>
<script language="javascript" src="http://www.betstudy.com/webmaster/wb_stats.js"></script>[/parsehtml]


----------



## HerbGuy (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks! I love this site!


----------



## hugh Walker (Oct 10, 2013)

O man Arsenal are crushing this season, GO Gunners Go! And btw I'm new to this site but it looks awesome on first look, nice information and odds comparison, awesome job to all admins.


----------



## Andy987 (Jun 18, 2015)

GO gunners and they are going great..


----------



## CristRo (Feb 2, 2017)

*Useful stats for EPL week 23! *
All stats was taken from Corner-stats.com


----------



## luan222 (Jan 14, 2018)

I like this topic. Looking forward to complete. I'm a Chelsea fan


----------

